
Safe and Proficient CLI and Scripting on AWS - edonosotti
https://medium.com/rockedscience/safe-sane-healthy-cli-and-automation-on-aws-f0ba95d21cba
======
QuinnyPig
Great article, too bad it’s behind Medium’s paywall.

